# 1936 Roadmaster Balloon Prewar Bicycle



## tomsjack (Jan 4, 2020)

1936 Roadmaster Balloon Prewar Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-ROADMASTER-BALLOON-PREWAR-BICYCLE/143491043196?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks to be pretty complete but for the chain guard and the rare headbadge.  I see the Scott has a badge for it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Pics for our Archive.
Thanks for posting the link.
Not mine.

*1936 ROADMASTER BALLOON PREWAR BICYCLE*
*True Barn Find - All Original Ballooner*
Condition:Used

“ORIGINAL FOUND CONDITION”
Time left:9d 14h 1/13, 7:20PM
Current bid: US $1,250.00
Enter US $1,275.00 or more
Longtime member
No returns
26 watchers
Shipping: $165.69 Standard Shipping
Item location:Fort Wayne, Indiana, United States
Ships to: United States






















They almost wiped away enough dust to see the year of the Morrow hub; I see 4th quarter.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 4, 2020)

@saladshooter


----------



## buickmike (Jan 4, 2020)

Wonderful example of prewar bicycle. Seller says owner for twenty years and I believe it.  Untouched for that long. ?  Gathering bids as we speak ( small ones).


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 4, 2020)

How  much do we think   this bad boy is going to go for ????????  any guesses


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2020)

Original or repaint?


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 4, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Looks to be pretty complete but for the chain guard and the rare headbadge.  I see the Scott has a badge for it.



Does anybody have an image of the proper badge and chainguard?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Very cool bike, what’s that bolt on the under side of the tank for ? The one on the other side of the light switch


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 4, 2020)

It looks like OG paint and you can see the pins on the tank, fenders and fork.  It's kind of boring looking compared to the red and blue paint jobs but I would still like to have it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 4, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Very cool bike, what’s that bolt on the under side of the tank for ? The one on the other side of the light switch
> 
> View attachment 1119006



that holds the battery tray in.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 1118998
> 
> View attachment 1118999



This is why the Cabe needs a Love / Heart icon. Beautiful bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 4, 2020)

Luxlow has one for sale too.  Its only suffered a minor dose of his  "patina restorations" If i could I'd buy them both and swipe the badge and guard off his.   https://luxlow.com/bicycles/llpatin...ar-roadmaster-fattire-cruiser-tank-bike-3200/


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice original ebay bike. It looks like it's missing the tank bottom/battery tray but a great looking original paint bike.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 5, 2020)

Agreed ; take two bikes and make one. I wanted that last  roadmaster                                  u sold krakatoa  and I thought the paint on frame was original. Tho I thought it funny it wasn't a box pin design.  Now a couple more things, The frame that you picked up at Copake and had the front fender \ the.  ferrule for light accessories.              What has become of that.? Finally can we see your keeper  bikes


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 7, 2020)

buickmike said:


> Agreed ; take two bikes and make one. I wanted that last  roadmaster                                  u sold krakatoa  and I thought the paint on frame was original. Tho I thought it funny it wasn't a box pin design.  Now a couple more things, The frame that you picked up at Copake and had the front fender \ the.  ferrule for light accessories.              What has become of that.? Finally can we see your keeper  bikesView attachment 1119387



I'm confused. Are you asking about this Huffman? I'm not planning to sell it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 13, 2020)

$2601 with 50 bids and 5 hours 20 minutes to go!!!

Oh boy this should be exciting!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 13, 2020)

who is going to get it 7 minutes to go


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 13, 2020)

sold for $2,701


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 13, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> sold for $2,701



You get it Big !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 13, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> You get it Big !



no not me.... i've been going after the big swineys


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 13, 2020)

Someone got a good deal. I'll hold on to mine for that price.


----------



## BillMetric (Jan 13, 2020)

I found the Fishie!


took me 34 years to save up for another one after selling my last one for $250:
View attachment 1123785


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 13, 2020)

Congratulations BillMetric, you got a nice original.

Vintage VW's and Prewar bikes. I like your style........


----------



## BillMetric (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't forget Model A Fords too!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 14, 2020)

Congrats Bill!

Good to know it's in the Cabe family...

That one was tough to watch go by from the side lines!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 26, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Someone got a good deal. I'll hold on to mine for that price.
> View attachment 1123779



It's amazing how much our bikes look like each other.  I always have to take a double take


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 11, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm confused. Are you asking about this Huffman? I'm not planning to sell it. View attachment 1120826



That's a badass bike you got there. 36 Huffman? Explains the smile. Are those Columbia bars? Tell us more. What's it looking like now? Good don't sell it.


----------

